# Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen...



## Reiner1955 (29 September 2012)

Ne Kaffeefahrt kennt ja zumindest dem Namen nach fast jeder. Das sind die, welche die Rentner mit teurem Kram übers Ohr hauen. Das dabei Journalisten nicht gerne gesehen sind, zeigt folgender Beitrag.
http://joerg-reinholz.blogspot.de/2012/09/hotel-gorres-wachtberg-ortsteil-villip.html


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2012)

> Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen...


...als wir hier schon des öfteren! Ein berüchtigtes Beispiel war die Übergabe für "Das Fass ohne Boden" in Fulda:





 
Ohne Vorspiel kommt die Action bei 6:35.


----------



## Eniac (29 September 2012)

Schlägereien auf Kaffeefahrten sind nicht Ungewöhnliches, die Drücker und ihre Helfershelfer lassen sich bei ihren krummen Geschäften nunmal nicht gerne stören.

Hier hat's z.B. ein Team des ZDF erwischt:http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/bayern/Schlaegerei-bei-Kaffeefahrt-id4452076.html


Eniac


----------



## Reiner1955 (30 September 2012)

Ist ja wohl der letzte dre... solche Gauner.
Da hat doch der Konsumer ein Update zur Kaffeefahrt veröffentlicht
http://www.konsumer.info/?p=24666


----------



## Reiner1955 (8 Oktober 2013)

Dafür gibts ne Abmahnung
http://joerg-reinholz.blogspot.com/2013/10/hotel-gorres-wachtberg-lasst-nach.html


----------



## Ficheres (9 Oktober 2013)

Schaut mal hier ein Kämpfer gegen die Kaffeefahrten http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstein/panorama/auszeichnung-fuer-kaffeefahrten-kritiker-id224776.html auch wenn er einen Kampf gegen Windmühlen macht finde ich es trotzdem toll das er es macht. Und auch das er sich nicht bedrängen lässt.


----------

